# Advice?!



## alteredstates (Jun 3, 2003)

I'm a 22 year old college graduate who works full time... I've had IBS for about 4 years now, and I've been on all sorts of medications and drugs. Since I've had IBS I haven't dated anyone, and I came to realize this today...I've heard that some IBS patients go for therapy to resolve issues, but I've always been off on the idea. What do you guys think?


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

I would say try anything. If it help a little for you, even if it is a little then I think it is worth it. Alternatively if it doesn't pack that idea up and try a new idea.Who cares what ppl think if it helps u it is worth it, no harm in trying.jamie


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

I've tried hypnotherapy and i've had some 'therapy' in the past. the hypno is definitely worth giving a go. If you scroll back down the list of Young Adult threads, there's a stack of info about it.good luck! xxx


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

My doctor wanted to me see a psychologist or counsellor to try and sort out some issues but i wasn't really too up for that either.Like Sparkle suggested, Hypnotherapy is well worth it. Its the only thing that has helped me at all!www.ibsaudioprogram100.com


----------



## LexiP (Apr 29, 2003)

Since IBS is known the be triggered by stress, then I say resolving issues is an important step in controlling your IBS.I have been in and out of counseling since I was 14. The important thing to remember is that a counselor or psychologist is there to help you discover more about yourself. They are the sounding board who, unlike your friends and family, are not so involved in your life that they have biased influence.Important things when finding a psychologist/counselor:1: If you don't feel comfortable at the first meeting, request another counselor or go somewhere else! It is important that you feel at ease speaking to the counselor.2: Remember that everything is confidential! The only breach of confidentiality allowed is if the counselor feels you will do physical harm to yourself or another person. And even then typically they will work at assisting you before notifying another person. (These differ state to state and depend on age as well).3: Make sure to ask how long your insurance covers you if it does. If it doesn't ask about special rates or other options, such as joining discussion groups. I personally do not like group therapy, but it does have good outcomes for many individuals.4: You do not have to tell anyone what you are going for! It is not their business. People will ask things like "What did you discuss." and the best response is: "I go to therapy to discuss important issues which I am not comfortable discussing outside of therapy yet." Usually people will back off. If they don't, maybe they are an issue!







Counseling is just another way to take care of yourself, the Emotional you. IBS is an amazing example of how Mind and Body must balance to stay healthy.







Good luck with whatever your decision is!Alexis Parker


----------



## veggirl (Sep 30, 2001)

i just ordered the audio ibs program as someone mentioned in an earlier post.many have had sucess with them. only draw back is that they are pricey. but if you were going to spend money on therapy, this might eb a better alternative since you can do it in the privacy of your own home and on your own time. who knows if a therapist has a good background with ibs. i really don't think everyone is qualified for this treatment.good luck with whatever you decide. i know the frustrations with meds. alternative treatment seems worthy of a go.amy


----------

